# I think this might the ugliest guitar I’ve ever seen on Kijiji



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

something about Smiths Falls.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

And apparently a beer ingredient makes an appearance.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The new shit here won't let me post a pic from Kijiji.

I have saved it to my PC.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

That's a toy, right?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I am inquiring about it. Probably made in the 50s. I'm asking what amp does it come with. I googled Beltone, didn't see that B logo anywhere except in an amp. I'll see.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

You the man, man.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

this looks like something Teisco or one if its companies put out back in the day. It ain't all that ugly but from personal experience with these, it is probably shitty


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

The guy responded and put in photos of the amp. The amp is a Beltone AP-12.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This was branded Canmore, if I remember correctly.
A guitar of a buddy from work that got me to take a look at it to get it playing.

It was in rough shape playablity wise, action was sky high and the pickup was essentially dead.
The bridge was rotting and looked pretty unique, as in, good luck finding a replacement.

Not much that I could do with it for him. I do remember though, for such a little guitar, it had a bat of a neck.

I think these were '60s department store guitars, mass produced under different monikers in Japan.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Right now, I'm more interested in the amp rather than the guitar. Could be a good harmonica amp too. The guitar is also missing a tuner.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> I'm more interested in the amp rather than the guitar.


Good Luck with it!
That amp looks cool and I'm betting it sounds great.
Is the seller willing to sell the amp and guitar separately?

This might be handy if you get the amp...Tech question for Amp gurus


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

well I believe I have one that just might be uglier, subjective of course but.....


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

the Gumby guitar cost me $100.00 and has ESP pick-ups which probably cost more than the price I paid. centre seamed 2 pieces looks like alder, thick rosewood on the neck.....I'm trying to divert your attention from the ugliness.....and the nicest neck on any of my guitars. If I find a good shop in Calgary to turn the body into something more traditional it could be a very nice guitar. 'course, it is easy to identify if it is stolen cause I bet there isn't another like it here. plays great except the high e string sounds like a sitar.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Well I was going to ask a friend to pick it up from him as he is an hour away and my friend is closer. But she can't do it today so I told the seller, she'll pick it up tomorrow. So I sent him an email and he responds by saying,
"Yeah sure but I've got someone coming in tonight and he's paying $375 for it, would you be willing to pay that for me to hold it for you?"
I said no.. not going into a bidding war. Hate when people do that. So I just told him to sell it to that guy. I was going to mention that it is being discussed in a guitar forum and most people think your guitar is ugly. hahahaha Of course I didn't.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Guy sends me an email last night right before midnight asking me if I'm still interested in getting it for $300. LOL I'm kinda soured by the thing he did. And I hate being dicked around. I just told him, no thanks.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Chito said:


> I just told him, no thanks


I wouldn't be surprised if he came back to you with a lower price. lol
That happened to me once. Seller states that a higher offer came his way, but I can have it if I matched it.
Told him that it seems like the other guy wanted it more than me. Sell it to him.
He came back to me and also dropped the price back down to the original agreed upon price. 
I then offered him less. He agreed.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he came back to you with a lower price. lol
> That happened to me once. Seller states that a higher offer came his way, but I can have it if I matched it.
> Told him that it seems like the other guy wanted it more than me. Sell it to him.
> He came back to me and also dropped the price back down to the original agreed upon price.
> I then offered him less. He agreed.


I did think about that. But I rather give him that option to lower the price LOL


----------

